
Arch Linux propose changing compression method from xz to zstd - Foxboron
https://lists.archlinux.org/pipermail/arch-dev-public/2019-March/029520.html
======
londons_explore
The increase in package size would worry me. The download and storage size of
packages is nearly always more important than the decompression speed, since
the package can be decompressed in parallel with the download.

Surely xz could be modified to produce the same bitstream on single core
machines?

------
ncmncm
A no-brainer.

Next good idea?

~~~
Xolvix
"No-brainer" depends on who you ask. It seems like a good idea and the tech
seems solid... but Zstandard is made by a guy at Facebook and seems to be
owned by Facebook as well, since it's hosted on their github:
[https://github.com/facebook/zstd](https://github.com/facebook/zstd)

On the other hand, according to
[https://facebook.github.io/zstd](https://facebook.github.io/zstd) it seems
that zstd is part of the Linux kernel now, so if you're all-in with Linux then
it can't really be any worse. Personally the Facebook angle doesn't bother me
all that much because privacy has been completely lost now (and anyone who
honestly thinks they can defeat the might of all these corporations and
governments is deluding themselves), so I'm all for the change. The code is
open after all.

